# What snakes are illegal in Australia?



## Irene. (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello! I’m looking to find if *Western hognoses* are illegal in Australia cause I really want one.
But before I can even think about getting one I need to know if they are illegal. I can’t seem to find anywhere that has a direct answer. Please help me out!!


----------



## OneEyed (Feb 9, 2020)

Unless you have a zoo pretty much impossible to get. Generally only allowed to keep Australian reptiles here even then in some states massive restrictions. That been said if you could they're mildly venomous so would like need a restricted licence to boot and that's a jump through of many hoops


----------



## Irene. (Feb 9, 2020)

OneEyed said:


> Unless you have a zoo pretty much impossible to get. Generally only allowed to keep Australian reptiles here even then in some states massive restrictions. That been said if you could they're mildly venomous so would like need a restricted licence to boot and that's a jump through of many hoops



Ok thank you!!


----------



## OneEyed (Feb 9, 2020)

Irene. said:


> Ok thank you!!


If your in qld you can check what species you can keep on reptile licence and what level you need not sure if other states do it but qld does


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Feb 11, 2020)

If it's not a native Australian species , you can't keep it.


----------

